# Be Fruitful and Multiply...



## Poimen (Aug 12, 2011)

I was studying Genesis 1 the other day and noticed (for the first time) that the blessing of "be fruitful and multiply" is not given to the living creatures of the sixth day. 

I try not to make too much out of omissions in the biblical text, yet this struck me as odd or 'incomplete'. Has anyone given this any thought? The only explanation I can come up with is that they are blessed through the dominion of mankind over them (vs. 28), but so would the birds of the air and fish of the sea and yet they are told to be fruitful and multiply independently of mankind.


----------



## sevenzedek (Aug 12, 2011)

That is a very good question indeed. 

Think of days five and six as complete units after/in which God pronounces the blessing. Perhaps the Hebrew wording would be helpful in seeing any connection in the way which God pronounces his blessing in each day. This connection could support your "federal-blessing" hypothesis. I did notice that Adam was commanded to replenish _earth_ while he was not commanded to replenish the _waters._

It is noteworthy that the sea creatures did not die during the flood while the land creatures did die in the flood; but I do not see this as significant as what I noted above; though it does seem very very significant for another question that you did not ask.

Because this question does not seem to have an easy answer, I will add to the discrepancies. What do you suppose is the significance of Adam _not_ naming the sea creatures in 2:19? And what do you suppose is the significance of the sea creatures not used as animal sacrifices? These questions may or may not have anything to do with your question.

This is my attempt at brainstorming.


----------

